# Should I go for PE?



## kevin (Aug 10, 2009)

I am working in the computer industry which doesn't require PE license. The company I am working for is a sweatshop (12 hrs a day, 6 days a week, bottom 5% salary), I am thinking about to get an EE PE and switch to the power industry. Since my experience has nothing to do with power, I am wondering if a PE can help me switch my career path. And I am also wondering what it is like to be working as power electrical engineer. Do I need to climb a lot, spend a lot of time in filed work, or just spend more of my time on drawing? I really want to know if a PE can open the door to other opportunities. Thank you.


----------



## z06dustin (Aug 10, 2009)

I would consider how you're going to fulfill the experience requirements (i.e. in my state, you have to work under an active P.E. to earn yours) before you get too serious about it. OTOH, taking and passing the FE or PE will show dedication and that you have enough knowledge to do the job, in that you can just list on your resume "taken and passed the FE mm/yy". That's what I do, with my FE, and hope to do after passing the PE until I have the exp. requirements.

As far as field time, it depends on where you work. If you go to work for a small coop or muni, you'll probably spend more time in the field. You most likely will NOT have to climb, although I have just because I thought it would be fun..... and I have a Y chromosome.

You might want to call your local coop/muni/investor owned utility and see if you can set up an informational interview with a EE or EE manager. They can be very helpful in deciding if you'll like the job.

Good luck in your pursuits.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know what you background is, but my company (consulting/engineering svc.) in particular is always looking for EE with a Industrial Controls/Instrumentation background. We never seem to have enough qualified people in this field. Basically you would be able to program PLC/SCADA equipment, spec said equipment, provide drawings/instructions to install it in the field. Most of these guys also do basic power supply to the equipment as well.

A good Controls Engr (PE) with experience would make more than all the other disciplines in the office.

If I was an EE this is where I would go.


----------



## SSmith (Aug 10, 2009)

From strictly a risk perspective, it would be a better position to have it and risk not needing it than to risk needing it and not have it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 10, 2009)

I made the switch from Computer Engineer graduate to Electrical Controls engineer right out of college, then once I got my PE, I made the switch from controls engineer to electrical engineer for a an Architect/Engineer firm. I wouldn't have had a shot in the A/E industry without my PE since my experience didn't apply, so I think the answer to your question is yes, the PE can open doors for you.


----------



## KEG (Aug 10, 2009)

Go for it. My boss, our CEO, kept telling me that the PE wasn't required for my job (Manager of Engineering at a small utility). Like I told him, I may not always be here and your retiring in 5 years, WTH am I gonna do if your replacement wants me to have it? Don't have to worry about it now b/c I passed. Its better to have it and never need/use it then to need it and not have it.


----------



## kevin (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for all the helpful information. I will figure out the experience requirement in CA and other stuff then go for it!


----------

